# Ou se trouve le signe - en clavier QWERTY sur un MBP ?



## claud (19 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Si un jour sur mon MBP,avec un clavier AZERTY évidemment,je me retrouve avec un clavier
QWERTY ;par exemple après avoir démarré en "mode simple-utilisateur" pour effectuer un fsck,je devrais taper la commande 
               fsck -fy

Or j'ai la conversion des lettres entre les 2 claviers mais je ne sais pas où je trouverai
le signe - qui,ai-je cru comprendre,change de place sur un portable mac.

Où vais-je le trouver ?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Gidéhef (19 Octobre 2008)

Ce qui est commode, car affiché sur le clavier, c'est de faire Verr. num. suivi du - sur le clavier numérique, c'est à dire la touche M.
Sinon je crois que c'est la touche )°=


----------



## Flibust007 (19 Octobre 2008)

Confirmé.


----------



## claud (19 Octobre 2008)

Gidéhef a dit:


> Ce qui est commode, car affiché sur le clavier, c'est de faire Verr. num. suivi du - sur le clavier numérique, c'est à dire la touche M.
> Sinon je crois que c'est la touche )°=



Merci à tous les deux.
Mais:
1° Sur mon iBook,j'avais un pavé numérique;je n'en ai plus sur mon MBP early 2008.
   (ou alors il est bien caché)
2° A droite du 0 il y a une touche avec ) et °
mais pas =
   Je pense que vous parlez tous les deux de cette touche;merci.


----------



## Gidéhef (19 Octobre 2008)

Cherche >Préférences système >International, onglet "Menu saisie"
Choisis Américain dans la liste et clique sur le bouton à gauche.
Remonte en début de liste et clique le bouton de"Visualiser le clavier" et enfin, clique tout en bas de la fenêtre, sur le bouton "Afficher le menu Saisie dans la barre des menus"

Maintenant tu as les clavier affichés dans la barre des menus en haut et à droite. Là, tu pourras regarder les caractères correspondants aux touches aussi bien sur le clavier français que sur le clavier américain !


----------



## claud (19 Octobre 2008)

Gidéhef a dit:


> Cherche >Préférences système >International, onglet "Menu saisie"
> Choisis Américain dans la liste et clique sur le bouton à gauche.
> Remonte en début de liste et clique le bouton de"Visualiser le clavier" et enfin, clique tout en bas de la fenêtre, sur le bouton "Afficher le menu Saisie dans la barre des menus"
> 
> Maintenant tu as les clavier affichés dans la barre des menus en haut et à droite. Là, tu pourras regarder les caractères correspondants aux touches aussi bien sur le clavier français que sur le clavier américain !



Merci un million de fois,Gidéhef,je viens d'apprendre  un truc essentiel grâce à toi.
(c.à.d. avoir 2 visualiseurs de claviers ,l'AZERTY évidemment mais aussi le QWERTY )

N.B.1:au surplus,à la lecture d'une revue reçue hier,j'ai installé l'utilitaire AppleJack
qui fonctionne en mode simple-utilisateur;ainsi je serais paré en cas de souci. 
N.B.2:c'était bien sur mon clavier la touche ).


----------



## claud (22 Octobre 2008)

Me prenant pour un geek alors que je suis un nioube (mais enfin 1° il faut bien rire un peu
2° il faut bien apprendre 3° il faut être prêt en cas de cata -malgré le risque de provoquer
une cata en ...s'y préparant !) ,maintenant que je connais le clavier QWERTY ,j'ai "navigué"
en "single user" et :
-fait un /sbin/fsck -fy
-exécuté un applejack en mode automatique

Le fsck on en parle un peu partout.
AppleJack semble impressionnant de facilité et de puissance (en cas de crise).

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/19596
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/15667

Sincèrement je pense que c'est une bonne idée d'installer cet utilitaire sur son mac.


----------

